# Made Custom Homescreen Need Help



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I made a custom homescreen on photoshop embedding the icons and dock into the wallpaper. However, when having multiple screens I scroll over and of course the whole image shows up on each screen, how do I make it so it does not apply to my other screens, just the wallpaper itself?


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe you can do what you're asking with multi picture live wallpaper.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> I believe you can do what you're asking with multi picture live wallpaper.


Hmm I will try that thanks...trying to figure it out right now its a little confusing


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

cant you just disable background scrolling? i am confused as to what is happening exactly.

also, if you are using a custom launcher, you can create a dock only (so you can change wallpapers at will) with the icons. this will keep them from scrolling with each swipe.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> cant you just disable background scrolling? i am confused as to what is happening exactly.
> 
> also, if you are using a custom launcher, you can create a dock only (so you can change wallpapers at will) with the icons. this will keep them from scrolling with each swipe.


No my whole homescreen is made with Photoshop...the dock.and icons are embeded into the wallpaper. Then the wallpaper is set as the background and individual icons are assigned shortcuts with blank pngs over them. The problem is if I want several screens I can't have them without the icons on each screen because the icons are embedded into the wallpaper. Disabling wallpaper scrolling does not work. I need a way of assigning each screen its own individual wallpaper . Not sure I can get any clearer than that.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

GOTCHYA. your best bet is multipicture live wallpaper. it will allow you to do exactly what you want. Just make sure each "screen" image is 480x800.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> GOTCHYA. your best bet is multipicture live wallpaper. it will allow you to do exactly what you want. Just make sure each "screen" image is 480x800.


Okay yea I downloaded it but couldn't for the life of me.figure out how to set each screen but I will continue to try


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with the others, this is your best bet.


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

In the MultiPicture Live settings (set a live wallpaper, choose multipicture live > preview> settings).. you have hit "add individual settings" from there set the center screen (depending on how.many screens you have will depend on which number screen it is) with the background of your custom wallpaper you made, then go to common settings and set the background of what you whatever other screen to look like (or keep adding individual settings ifyou want every screen to have a different wallpaper)

Sent from my Eternity Tbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------

